# Electronic Calling Success



## Cavalier (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been using a digital/electronic call for bears and so far have only had Fox come in. I'm using a rabbit distress sound. Have any of you guys had much success with electronic calls for bear? If so, what sounds seem to work the best?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Cavalier. I'm only guessing here but I would say that fawn distress would be the first sound I'd try, I'm sure a few members will give you some top advice in a while.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cavalier. I'll second the fawn distress or a lamb or goat. All of them will probably still call fox in though as they are opportunists.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes any young domestic animal I would think was worth a go.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the guys that used to work at the same place I do used a fawn distress call and would get bears as well as get deer, it was in wooded areas.


----------

